# Mosquito Lake Hot Spots



## CAUSEWAYCREW (Apr 15, 2004)

*MOSQUITO LAKE HOT SPOTS* 
I HAVE HAD SO MANY CALLS ASKING FOR DIRECTIONS TO CERTAIN SPOTS, I DECIDED TO MAKE UP A MAP OF SOME OF THE HOT SPOTS WHERE THEY USUALLY ICE FISH.
I WENT TO GOOGLE AND THEN MARKED DOWN 8 DIFFERENT SPOTS. IF DOING THIS IS AGAINST THE LAW -SOMEBODY PLEASE DELETE THIS POST. HOPE THIS HELPS YOU GUYS. I WILL MAKE A BETTER COPY LATER. LINDA


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Another sticky! Hope to see ya tommorrow.


----------



## pymybob (May 28, 2004)

Thanks Linda. This will come in handy!


----------



## Dixie Chicken (Nov 12, 2004)

Thanks
See you Saturday.
DC


----------



## heyjay (Mar 22, 2005)

Thanks Linda .


----------



## Dixie Chicken (Nov 12, 2004)

Any catching reports?
DC


----------

